# What type of humor is this?



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

possiBri said:


> This feels more like eBaumsworld than YouTube... maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> @O_o : the 2 minute "uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" in the baseball one... fucking classic.


yeah, ebaumsworld was a little before my time. I'm internet-cultured enough to know what it is, but I wasn't there, so I lose.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> yeah, ebaumsworld was a little before my time. I'm internet-cultured enough to know what it is, but I wasn't there, so I lose.


Nah, we'll call it a draw. At least you've heard of it! =]




O_o said:


> @possiBri : haha, yeah I definitely didn't see that coming. For some reason I also found the 'I just wanna ride my moter....cycle' bit hilarious too


HAHAHAHA fuck yes... and the Jamaican guy singing in the bathroom window. SO. FUCKING. GOOD.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

possiBri said:


> HAHAHAHA fuck yes... and the Jamaican guy singing in the bathroom window. SO. FUCKING. GOOD.


ahahaha YES. Same with the macho gay dude


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

{http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrK7CZos404}
First 30 seconds

Anyone find this funny as well?
I'm just so curious because I've never met someone who enjoy all this random, useless shit, lol. Then again, I don't know a lot of people


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

O_o said:


> {http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrK7CZos404}
> First 30 seconds
> 
> Anyone find this funny as well?
> I'm just so curious because I've never met someone who enjoy all this random, useless shit, lol. Then again, I don't know a lot of people


Funny, but this is better, espcially at 1:25:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

O_o said:


> {http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrK7CZos404}
> First 30 seconds
> 
> Anyone find this funny as well?
> I'm just so curious because I've never met someone who enjoy all this random, useless shit, lol. Then again, I don't know a lot of people


Yes. Next time I go to McDonalds I'm doing that.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

AHAHAHAAHHAHAHA. aww man, THAT'S hilarious. Never saw that video before


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

This is like the "Idiot Box" of G.I. Joe.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Funny, but this is better, espcially at 1:25:


lol, yeah I found the last 2 to be the funniest xD I'm going to look that dude up, bet he has other good things


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Erudis said:


> This is like the "Idiot Box" of G.I. Joe.


are you talk about those videos DasBoSchitt makes?... or am I completely off


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

O_o said:


> are you talk about those videos DasBoSchitt makes?


Yes. And it reminds me of Robot Chicken too.

I think they're all awesome by the way.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Erudis said:


> Yes. And it reminds me of Robot Chicken too.
> 
> I think they're all awesome by the way.


I agree. Though I haven't watching this Robot Chicken which another person has already brought up as well. Need to do that soon.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

O_o said:


> lol, yeah I found the last 2 to be the funniest xD I'm going to look that dude up, bet he has other good things


YES. Definitely the last two. I scared my roommate (pretty sure he's an ENTP) with my laughter at the first of the two of them... then I had to show him those... his response:


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

possiBri said:


> YES. Definitely the last two. I scared my roommate (pretty sure he's an ENTP) with my laughter at the first of the two of them... then I had to show him those... his response:


ahaha, gotta love people who appreciate things like that. I've never met an ENTP, for whatever reason I'm an ISTJ and ISTP magnet and if you've ever talked to an ISTJ, you probably know how horrible those conversations go.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

O_o said:


> ahaha, gotta love people who appreciate things like that. I've never met an ENTP, for whatever reason I'm an ISTJ and ISTP magnet and if you've ever talked to an ISTJ, you probably know how horrible those conversations go.


HAHA yeah. I have an internet friend I'm pretty sure is ISTJ... he's a nice guy, but I have to talk to him in small doses.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you guys think of this? :


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I actually like the G.I. Joe PSA as they're random Ne humor which I tend to like , especially if it's really cute which Ne humor tends to be.

If you like the PSA then you'll probably like the older Robot Chicken episodes and probably most of Adult Swim.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's funny, but then again I think everything is a joke.

I give it a 3 out of Elprup


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

I almost die with the mimimimi part.


----------

